# It begins



## Jwags (Apr 10, 2021)

2 little greys.


----------



## Jwags (Apr 10, 2021)

Found enough yesterday to cook a batch.


----------



## Jwags (Apr 10, 2021)

Jwags said:


> Found enough yesterday to cook a batch.
> View attachment 37781


2 pounds for the weekend. Greys and small yellows.


----------



## Jwags (Apr 10, 2021)

1lb Friday 
2lb Saturday 
yard work Sunday.
Need rain.


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

Jwags said:


> 1lb Friday
> 2lb Saturday
> yard work Sunday.
> Need rain.
> View attachment 38293


Hey Welcome to the site @Jwags ! Very Nice Finds this week & last wknd aswell! Agree with needing some rain! I left early yesterday(before dark) after hunting two spots and both looking the same..DRY from this wind! Yard work for me Monday but here's to Tuesday & @least a li drink for the woods 🤞


----------



## Jwags (Apr 10, 2021)

Nice to meet you. The big classic elms are producing, though not in the numbers they should be. The scrub elms are barely producing at all. I hit maybe 4 scrubs for 15 mushrooms. Everything is moving slow. I’ll probably do the same 2 mushroom hunts next weekend. I’ve got some other spots to check this week.
oh and to everyone talking about the derachio. The only thing it did was knock down some producing trees and make a tangle out of the woods. Be prepared for traditional paths to be blocked.


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

Jwags said:


> Nice to meet you. The big classic elms are producing, though not in the numbers they should be. The scrub elms are barely producing at all. I hit maybe 4 scrubs for 15 mushrooms. Everything is moving slow. I’ll probably do the same 2 mushroom hunts next weekend. I’ve got some other spots to check this week.
> oh and to everyone talking about the derachio. The only thing it did was knock down some producing trees and make a tangle out of the woods. Be prepared for traditional paths to be blocked.


A spot I hunted Wednesday was riddled with fallen trees!!! Of all sizes! Yes paths were blocked. I couldnt even count them as they were fallen everywhere! It wouldve been SCARY AS HELL to have been hunting Summer Mush in there last year & w/out warning.. Derecho!!!!! Real chance of not making outta the woods that day! G'Luck to Ya this coming week @Jwags !


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Got all my yard work done the past 2 days. Only thing is I received a call from a roofing contractor Saturday at a little after 5PM, after I had been cutting grass, wanting to make an appointment to come out and do an estimate. What was odd was that the phone was laying on the kitchen table, only a couple of rooms away, and I never heard it ring! Yet, I heard the chimes announcing the missed call and the voice mail message quite clearly.

After checking them and calling him back immediately, I got his OGM, and left a voice mail. I don't know how, but I suspect that this will screw up my morel hunting. Now, one could ask which is more important, morels or your roof. Many would like to say morels, but it really can't be that way! I gotta get my roof fixed!


----------



## Jwags (Apr 10, 2021)

HawkeyeMerkels said:


> A spot I hunted Wednesday was riddled with fallen trees!!! Of all sizes! Yes paths were blocked. I couldnt even count them as they were fallen everywhere! It wouldve been SCARY AS HELL to have been hunting Summer Mush in there last year & w/out warning.. Derecho!!!!! Real chance of not making outta the woods that day! G'Luck to Ya this coming week @Jwags !


No kidding! Be sure to keep an eye on those deadfalls as you’re hunting, especially if it’s windy. There’s a lot of hangers ready to fall too. Good luck and have fun in the woods! That mother-load is out there somewhere waiting to be picked!


shroomsearcher said:


> Got all my yard work done the past 2 days. Only thing is I received a call from a roofing contractor Saturday at a little after 5PM, after I had been cutting grass, wanting to make an appointment to come out and do an estimate. What was odd was that the phone was laying on the kitchen table, only a couple of rooms away, and I never heard it ring! Yet, I heard the chimes announcing the missed call and the voice mail message quite clearly.
> 
> After checking them and calling him back immediately, I got his OGM, and left a voice mail. I don't know how, but I suspect that this will screw up my morel hunting. Now, one could ask which is more important, morels or your roof. Many would like to say morels, but it really can't be that way! I gotta get my roof fixed!


There’s no rain in the 7 day forecast.
Just sayin’


----------



## Jwags (Apr 10, 2021)

Picked a pound today.
1/2 we’re really nice, the rest were starting to dry up.
Without rain this season is a gonna be a bust.


----------



## Jwags (Apr 10, 2021)

Jwags said:


> Picked a pound today.
> 1/2 we’re really nice, the rest were starting to dry up.
> Without rain this season is a gonna be a bust.


Rain clouds this morning.
🤞


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

Jwags said:


> Rain clouds this morning.
> 🤞


@Jwags Glad You got to pick yesterday! Yea! got some rain, lil bit, but hope it helps! Maybe more Sunday & Monday? Beside Saturday & Sunday higher temps. All next week through MothersDay looks nice and cool.


----------



## Jwags (Apr 10, 2021)

HawkeyeMerkels said:


> @Jwags Glad You got to pick yesterday! Yea! got some rain, lil bit, but hope it helps! Maybe more Sunday & Monday? Beside Saturday & Sunday higher temps. All next week through MothersDay looks nice and cool.


Yea a day in the woods is always good. Went again yesterday and got another pound. 
From what I’m seeing the rain next week might too late. I hope I’m wrong but I’m not optimistic.


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

Isolated rain 🌦 in parts of Des Moines this afternoon. Some rain and 30mph+ strong winds🌬 near the airport. Knocked loads of white flowers off trees (perhaps magnolias?). No precipitation💦 at my house few miles west in West Des Moines.


----------



## Jwags (Apr 10, 2021)

HawkeyeMerkels said:


> Isolated rain 🌦 in parts of Des Moines this afternoon. Some rain and 30mph+ strong winds🌬 near the airport. Knocked loads of white flowers off trees (perhaps magnolias?). No precipitation💦 at my house few miles west in West Des Moines.


Went again yesterday for another 2 pounds. Scrub elms are starting to produce. Big classic elms continue to produce. Picked a few around some cottonwoods. 
These are the days I should be walking out with 5+ pounds everyday...


----------



## Jwags (Apr 10, 2021)

Went again yesterday for another 2 pounds. Scrub elms are starting to produce. Big classic elms continue to produce. Picked a few around some cottonwoods. 
These are the days I should be walking out with 5+ pounds everyday...


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

Jwags said:


> Went again yesterday for another 2 pounds. Scrub elms are starting to produce. Big classic elms continue to produce. Picked a few around some cottonwoods.
> These are the days I should be walking out with 5+ pounds everyday...


Good Job all the same tho! Still something! I struckout 2 spots again but only checked for couple hours. Did find a sweet ground score.. A real nice headlamp, multiple led light settings w/battery pack. Kind you go spelunking with. Nicer brand than all ours from WallyWorld, HarborFreight, etc! You know the ol saying Finders Keepers...


----------



## Jwags (Apr 10, 2021)

HawkeyeMerkels said:


> Good Job all the same tho! Still something! I struckout 2 spots again but only checked for couple hours. Did find a sweet ground score.. A real nice headlamp, multiple led light settings w/battery pack. Kind you go spelunking with. Nicer brand than all ours from WallyWorld, HarborFreight, etc! You know the ol saying Finders Keepers...


That’s a nice set up. 
i found a cell phone. I left in in the parking area. lol


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

HawkeyeMerkels said:


> Good Job all the same tho! Still something! I struckout 2 spots again but only checked for couple hours. Did find a sweet ground score.. A real nice headlamp, multiple led light settings w/battery pack. Kind you go spelunking with. Nicer brand than all ours from WallyWorld, HarborFreight, etc! You know the ol saying Finders Keepers...


Hey, if they're dumb enough to lose them, you're smart enough to find them!


----------



## Jwags (Apr 10, 2021)

Another pound tonight.
Early elms are done producing. Late elms are just coming on.


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

Friday kicked off the 2021 horse racing season here , so unfortunately interrupts morel season. Today is a Big Day! 147th running of the Kentucky Derby! Races Fri, Sat, Sun, & Mon. Thinking maybe Tues.. I can get back in the hunt?


----------



## Jwags (Apr 10, 2021)

HawkeyeMerkels said:


> Friday kicked off the 2021 horse racing season here , so unfortunately interrupts morel season. Today is a Big Day! 147th running of the Kentucky Derby! Races Fri, Sat, Sun, & Mon. Thinking maybe Tues.. I can get back in the hunt?


I’m done hunting around here till next weekend when I’ll probably do 2 more hunts.
I have some places up north to hunt this week.


----------



## Jwags (Apr 10, 2021)

Jwags said:


> I’m done hunting around here till next weekend when I’ll probably do 2 more hunts.
> I have some places up north in the Boone/Webster county area to hunt this week.


Well I hit my spots up north. It was even worse there. Got about 3/4 pound, and threw half of those away when I got home.


----------



## Jwags (Apr 10, 2021)

Jwags said:


> Well I hit my spots up north. It was even worse there. Got about 3/4 pound, and threw half of those away when I got home.


I’m either stupid or stubborn but I’m giving it another go tonight.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Can't know if you don't go!


----------



## Jwags (Apr 10, 2021)

shroomsearcher said:


> Can't know if you don't go!





shroomsearcher said:


> Can't know if you don't go!


the weird year continues. Picked a half pound. One fresh. The rest were mediocre. I left 20 or so in the woods.


----------



## Jwags (Apr 10, 2021)

Jwags said:


> the weird year continues. Picked a half pound. One fresh. The rest were mediocre. I left 20 or so in the woods.
> View attachment 39203


Hit my spot up north.
Dry as a bone everywhere except a NE facing hillside with a lot of leaf clutter which was retaining some moisture.
Picked a pound of nice fresh ones.


----------



## Jwags (Apr 10, 2021)

Jwags said:


> Hit my spot up north.
> Dry as a bone everywhere except a NE facing hillside with a lot of leaf clutter which was retaining some moisture.
> Picked a pound of nice fresh ones.
> View attachment 39264


Correction: When I got home and weighed it was only 3/4 pounds


----------



## Jwags (Apr 10, 2021)

Jwags said:


> Correction: When I got home and weighed it was only 3/4 pounds


That’s probably my last trip out for the year.
Here’s to hoping for a MUCH better 2022


----------



## Jwags (Apr 10, 2021)

Jwags said:


> That’s probably my last trip out for the year.
> Here’s to hoping for a MUCH better 2022


This rain has me wanting to take a walk....


----------



## Jwags (Apr 10, 2021)

Jwags said:


> This rain has me wanting to take a walk....


----------



## WalleyeBob (Feb 22, 2019)

Jwags said:


> View attachment 39448
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 39447


Nice, that unbattered one looks pretty fresh!


----------



## Jwags (Apr 10, 2021)

WalleyeBob said:


> Nice, that unbattered one looks pretty fresh!


The whole batch was fresh picked on Thursday night.


----------



## Jwags (Apr 10, 2021)

Decided to take one more walk
I started the season April 10 by finding 2 mushrooms and ended the season May 12 by finding 2 mushrooms.


----------



## morelmaniacmn (Apr 21, 2016)

Huh, you'd think they would be more far gone than that. Look pretty fresh!


----------



## Jwags (Apr 10, 2021)

morelmaniacmn said:


> Huh, you'd think they would be more far gone than that. Look pretty fresh!


I know a couple of spots that throws really late mushrooms. I usually get more than 2 from them though. lol


----------

